# African Horse Sickness--are we ready?



## Cuffey (3 April 2012)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/397/311951.html

Quote
''Epidemiologist Prof Matt Baylis of Liverpool University said: Horse owners should start thinking about what they would do if AHS were in the midge population of the UK or Europe. ''

PLEASE READ the comments under the H&H article posted by SA horse owners 

The article says a vaccine could be produced in 6 weeks.
That is a NEW vaccine not the one currently used in South Africa

The 50year old vaccine currently in use takes THREE seasons of boosters before it is effective so many of the deaths are in young horses.

It takes 6 weeks for a horse to build any kind of immunity to AHS.

PLEASE READ about the outbreaks and current studies in SA--you will be shocked at the number of cases
http://www.ahsequilink.co.za/

IF a NEW VACCINE can be produced in 6 weeks for an outbreak in Europe please ask WHY this is not being done NOW to save horses in SA


----------



## Amaranta (3 April 2012)

We are so not ready 

I posted a couple of months ago on this very subject, no one seemed to know what I was talking about and one poster actually more or less called me a troll (although she subsequently apologised), it is a when and not an if now and we are sitting ducks


----------



## Jackson (4 April 2012)

I don't understand why more is not happening about this. Whenever it is mentioned, it seems to get ignored?


----------



## KarynK (4 April 2012)

Jackson said:



			I don't understand why more is not happening about this. Whenever it is mentioned, it seems to get ignored?
		
Click to expand...

As always it is about supply and demand the same with EIA and heartworm in dogs which we are also at great risk of, put simply if there is a big enough demand for the vaccine the veterinary profession will supply it, but as we know we are a complacent lot and we will probably not demand until they are here and it is big news!!!


----------



## Cuffey (4 April 2012)

Thanks KarynK

My concern-- there is a need for this vaccine NOW in South Africa
To have it being used in SA means it really would be ready if needed in the EU

Having gone through FMD in 2001 and had the heartbreak of my sheep being killed as part of the ''firebreak'' I would not want this kind of solution to an AHS outbreak.

In SA AHS cases are nursed and some survive, that would not be the practice here.


----------



## Cuffey (4 April 2012)

Comment from the TBA Chairman Kirsten Rausing:

http://www.ownerbreeder.co.uk/2012/04/board-members-sought-to-help-safeguard-our-future/

''There are many challenges ahead. The work of the government and the EU, particularly with regard to rural policies, requires continued vigilance and effort in support of recruiting and retaining our members which is always challenging. Veterinary concerns will always be uppermost in our minds, and emerging diseases which may have the potential to threaten our stock, not least the potential concerns highlighted by the Schmallenberg virus and the seeming breakdown of the African Horse Sickness vaccine involved in a deadly outbreak in South Africas neighbour, Swaziland, need to be carefully monitored. ''

Yet another indication that the new vaccine is needed NOW

Report on Swaziland case
http://web.oie.int/wahis/public.php?page=single_report&pop=1&reportid=11824


----------



## Purple Duck (4 April 2012)

I completely and utterly agree with You 100% that a vaccine is needed NOW- This county is NOT prepared for an outbreak at all.

I had to study AHS as part of my college course years ago and I stated then that UK is not ready and that work should have started then (about 9/10 years ago now) 

But- who is going to pay?


----------



## MissTyc (4 April 2012)

How scary.
Sweet itch rugs for all, for starters!


----------



## Cuffey (4 April 2012)

Purple Duck said:



			I completely and utterly agree with You 100% that a vaccine is needed NOW- This county is NOT prepared for an outbreak at all.

I had to study AHS as part of my college course years ago and I stated then that UK is not ready and that work should have started then (about 9/10 years ago now) 

But- who is going to pay?
		
Click to expand...

Who foots the bill--that could well be the sticky point

But surely to reduce the spread of disease in SA reduces the risk of it ever getting into the EU which must be a win win situation.

I understand the SA Gov used to pay for working horses to be vacc, that stopped I think around 1995.  In 2001-02 there was a huge outbreak with possibly 3000 working horses dead. Horses poorer families depended on for a living.


----------



## JustMe22 (5 April 2012)

They've been saying this in SA for ages - that it's likely to 'migrate'. I agree, we need a vaccine over here. We have one, but not an effective one.

The problem though, cuffey, is that a lot of people don't vaccinate in SA. All competitive horses have to be vaccinated and have a vet sign, so that's ok. Plenty of people with pleasure horses etc do vaccinate at home (vaccines are quite cheap), but there are many more who don't. Those who have horses on the farms or in fields but are not overly concerned about welfare etc, often haven't vaccinated.

The other problem is that cattle are carriers of AHS, so are zebras, but they are often symptomless carriers.

The one thing you do have going is that it normally stops at the first frost of the year...which is much earlier in the UK than here. 

Horrible, horrible disease  I hate AHS season, every year...some years it's a massive outbreak and everybody is just constantly worrying that they'll go up one day and the horse will be fine and the next day he'll be dead.


----------



## Cuffey (8 April 2012)

Posted today on AHS group on Facebook

''lost a 8month old colt last week while on holiday. He had the mixed form, lived not even through the night... the blood result showed that he died of strain number 4.
I so hope AHS is over now, lost 3youngsters this season....and that is it!:
Shoshonestud is officially closed! No more breeding..''

This could be us in UK if we do not prepare NOW


----------



## liss1987 (9 April 2012)

Id never even heard about this until today.

It saddens me that not more is being done and if we can get a successful vaccine here, then why is it not being enforced in SA, as prevention is better than cure?


----------



## Kellys Heroes (9 April 2012)

No we're not ready in the slightest for any midge-borne disease.

I recently covered this in Current Issues at university, and it really is scary. From what I understand, they are reluctant to use the vaccine on a widespread basis and would prefer to keep areas endemic (with a high immunity level) so the disease is secured in one place. (I can't see that being logical myself as the midges themselves aren't contained!)

True though it is that the vaccines are effective, there are also 9 serotypes of AHS and each vaccine only covers one serotype. I can also see it being overused therefore causing resistance and orbiviruses (AHS virus) are incredibly adaptive and quick to mutate. Now, I know given the choice I'd vaccinate, but its not always the most sensible answer unfortunately.

Donkeys are a very susceptible carrier but show no symptoms - it can also be transmitted by infected horsemeat so carnivores such as dogs can also be infected.

I think the government as it stands don't have anywhere near enough knowledge to tackle it should (when) it become a problem in the UK. 
K x


----------



## Cuffey (10 April 2012)

KellysHeroes I dont think the current vaccine is fully effective, horses can still get sick.

Please read Laura's story of nursing a horse through AHS (this would not be allowed in UK, AHS would be a death sentence) At the bottom of the story note Laura represents SA in Endurance.

http://perseveranceendurancehorses....g-a-horse-through-ahs-african-horse-sickness/


----------



## SacredHorse (10 April 2012)

The vaccine does not give the required protection, and as it is a live vaccine can actually cause an outbreak. Here is a link to a Facebook group with over 2000 members across the world where owners are trying to help one another cope with this disease. http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/fightAHS/. You can also look at the following link to find the figures for the last season's outbreak. These figures are terrifying to say the least and clearly proves that the vaccine is not working as it should. Each cross represents a horse that contracted the disease. Many goes unreported as the rural population are ignorant of the reporting procedures. http://www.africanhorsesickness.co.za/early_warning.asp?OutbreakID=7&OutbreakName=2010/2011. Here are the statistics in numbers : http://www.africanhorsesickness.co.za/early_warning_stats.asp?OutbreakID=7&OutbreakName=2010/2011. Traditional chemical medication is not working and we are continuously seeking for alternatives that do work. We desperately need international awareness and assistance to develop a vaccine that actually works.


----------



## Cuffey (12 April 2012)

In 2008 over 2000 working horses, mules and donkeys died in Ethiopia which must have been catastrophic for those families dependent on them

The report notes that vaccinating for one strain (9) gave no protection for the actual strain (2) which had not been seen previously in Ethiopia
Note over 50% of those affected died. 

http://www.thehorse.com/ViewArticle.aspx?ID=12808


----------



## Cuffey (12 April 2012)

Statement from the SA Democratic Party (Shadow Minister of Agric, Forestry and Fisheries) that current AHS Vaccines are no longer working

http://allafrica.com/stories/201204120054.html

South Africa: African Horse Sickness - Government Vaccines Must Be Subject to Independent Oversight

press release

It has come to the Democratic Alliance (DA)'s attention that vaccines produced by state-run Onderstepoort Biological Products (OBP) for the deadly African Horse Sickness (AHS) are ineffective.

It is estimated that up to 1,000 horses died of the disease last year.

This news comes shortly after the DA publicised the deficiency of state-produced vaccines for Rift Valley Fever (RVF).

Today I will write to the Minister of Agriculture, Tina Joemat-Pettersson, to call for steps to be taken to ensure that OBP vaccines are subjected to testing by an independent oversight body such as the South African Bureau of Standards (SABS).

Last week, I requested an investigation by the National Consumer Commission into potential breaches of the Consumer Protection Act (2008) by OBP with respect to vaccines for RVF. I will now be asking the Commission to expand the scope of their investigation to include AHS vaccines.

OBP is the state-funded institute primarily responsible for the research and development of animal vaccines. The entity effectively has a monopoly on the production of vaccines. For example, all horses entered into official races have to be certified as OBP-vaccinated.

The original vaccine for AHS was developed in 1957, and the only subsequent work that's been done was in 1995. In 2006, horse-owners enquired about whether a new vaccine would be developed. OBP promised that there would be one in 'five years' time'. No new product has been made available.

According to the AHS Trust, the most recent outbreak of AHS lasted five months and has caused 31 deaths (out of 61 known cases thus far).

The most problematic aspect of the current state of affairs is that OBP's internal quality control department is responsible for oversight to ensure that vaccines produced comply with the necessary international standards. This leaves too much room for abuse. OBP cannot be allowed to operate as both player and referee in the lucrative vaccine market.

Horse breeders and farmers are paying up to R300 per animal for AHS vaccines that do not appear to be effective. This is a lot of money to pay for a product that is not working. Meanwhile, OBP's net cash inflow from operating activities in 2011 was R51 642 089, and their operating profit was R20 675 931.

Vaccines are the most important line of defence in preventing and controlling disease outbreaks. Farmers are currently vaccinating without confidence, and OBP seem intent on maintaining their monopoly in this lucrative industry at all costs.

Minister Joemat-Pettersson should respond to this issue as a matter of urgency.

South Africa's rural communities cannot pay the price for ineffective state institutions. The Minister must demonstrate to South Africans that steps are being taken to ensure that the disease is contained.

Annette Steyn, Shadow Minister of Agriculture, Forestry and Fisheries


----------



## equineeyes (20 April 2012)

Very interested to see your post cuffy, I live in the South East and was talking to my vet the other day about my sheep and schmallenberg, he told me that the same midge carries AHS and that due to our location local vets are very worried that it will be the next thing to hit us and sooner rather than later!!!. 
I am not one for using fly spray etc generally but his advice was to ensure all my horses and ponies are kept as midge and fly free as possible which makes me feel totally ineffective in protecting my horses from something as fatal as AHS.


----------



## Cuffey (22 April 2012)

equineeyes said:



			Very interested to see your post cuffy, I live in the South East and was talking to my vet the other day about my sheep and schmallenberg, he told me that the same midge carries AHS and that due to our location local vets are very worried that it will be the next thing to hit us and sooner rather than later!!!. 
I am not one for using fly spray etc generally but his advice was to ensure all my horses and ponies are kept as midge and fly free as possible which makes me feel totally ineffective in protecting my horses from something as fatal as AHS.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting that your vet specifically raised this point of protecting your horses as much as possible from midge bites
DEFRA do not seem to have updated their guidance since 2009
http://archive.defra.gov.uk/foodfarm/farmanimal/diseases/documents/ahs-guidance.pdf


----------



## Cuffey (28 April 2012)

Horsetalk NZ raising the point that the current live vaccine used in South Africa no longer seems effective

http://horsetalk.co.nz/2012/04/29/inquiry-wanted-into-african-horse-sickness-vaccine/


----------



## amandat (29 April 2012)

SacredHorse said:



			The vaccine does not give the required protection, and as it is a live vaccine can actually cause an outbreak. Here is a link to a Facebook group with over 2000 members across the world where owners are trying to help one another cope with this disease. http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/fightAHS/. Y
		
Click to expand...

The facebook group you mentioned is brilliant, i've followed a horse called Ditsem going through terrible times but seems to be getting better now   thanks for the link


----------



## Cuffey (29 April 2012)

amandat said:



			The facebook group you mentioned is brilliant, i've followed a horse called Ditsem going through terrible times but seems to be getting better now   thanks for the link
		
Click to expand...

In South Africa they fight for every life, in UK/EU any equine with AHS would be slaughtered.


----------



## amandat (29 April 2012)

i don't understand why though if some of the horses have a chance of surviving ??


----------



## Aru (29 April 2012)

amandat said:



			i don't understand why though if some of the horses have a chance of surviving ??
		
Click to expand...

Because those who survive may become carriers and continue the diseases spread without showing the clinical signs of the disease...

I did a project on AHS a few years ago and its risk to the Irish herd.Its not a nice picture or thought...and yes it is carried by the same insects as BT and schmallenerg..

The other reason that it would be controlled in europe is because having clinical virus in the country would stop any movement abroad and international trade.That could destroy the bloodstock industry. As Racing is the largest equine area of economic gain its the area that would be prioritised for protection.


----------



## amandat (29 April 2012)

So it would be classed the same as Bird Flu & Foot & Mouth then ??  Sorry don't mean to sound thick !!


----------



## Aru (29 April 2012)

amandat said:



			So it would be classed the same as Bird Flu & Foot & Mouth then ??  Sorry don't mean to sound thick !!
		
Click to expand...

Possibly but not definitely.

In the end I would imagine that whatever committee or experts involved will look at the economics and make a judgement call based on the risks,the possibility of containment and how much money it will cost to control compared to the loss if it wasn't controlled....
Vaccination controls etc its hard to know there are so many serovars and potential for the virus to mutate,that vaccination might not be reliable enough....

Foot and mouth would have beggered the countries agriculture indefinitely so it had to be controlled.Wether the same controls would occur again is hard to know public opinion was very against what happened so its hard to imagine politicians being keen to put what amount to pets for a lot of people to the pyres......

Bird flu is a potential threat to human health.....its hard to know exactly where AHS falls. All I know is that on a naive population with no immunity it would be absolutely devastating..

There are several articles in the vet journals from across the world with articles on the issue and its threat to the various parts of the world...so it has not being completely forgotten worldwide...


----------



## QueenOfCadence (29 April 2012)

So... I'm currently in SA and I deal with all the AHS precautions yearly. 

There are 2 strands of AHS, Dunkop (thin head) and Dikkop (Thick head).
The symptoms for Dunkop are:
-very high fever (up to 41 degrees).
-difficulty in breathing, with mouth open and head hanging down.
-frothy discharge may pour from the nose.
-sudden onset of death.
-very high death rate (90%).

The symptoms for Dikkop aer:
-fever, followed by swelling of the head and eyes.
in severe cases, the entire head swells (dikkop).
-loss of ability to swallow and possible colic symptoms may occur.
-terminal signs include bleeding (of pinpoint size) in the membranes of the mouth and eyes.
-Slower onset of death, occurring 4 to 8 days after the fever has started.
-Lower death rate (50%).

Generally Dunkop is the most feared (for obvious reasons) and it's the one that basically kills overnight (you might go to bed with a healthy horse and wake up with a dead one. Symptoms appear very suddenly and death follows soon after). Though of course there ARE survivors. 

Horses that have previously been infected and survived are NOT carriers. As soon as the horse has fully recovered from the virus it can not assist in the spreading of AHS. Only horses that are sick can help spread it (if a midge bites them and then bites another horse).

In SA we take precautions like burning tabard candles, spraying fly stuff every couple of hours, bringing horses into the stables early and closing the stables up at night, etc. 

It's a very ugly disease and despite speculations that the vaccine isn't efficient, people that follow the vaccination routine still have less horses getting sick annually . The problem with the vaccine is that it comes in 2 "rounds", each last 3 weeks and during the time that the horse is vaccinated it cannot be worked and it shouldn't break a sweat as the vaccine may cause heart damage if the horse has a high heart rate while vaccinated

But like I said, it's very ugly - vaccinate if it's available to you, atleast it lessens you chances


----------



## Aru (29 April 2012)

Sorry I was wrong about the Infection post virus.They are only infectious while they have the virus in them so far up to 21 days,not for life and even in the infectious period they are infectious to the flies not spread from horse to horse.


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (29 April 2012)

QueenOfCadence said:



			So... I'm currently in SA and I deal with all the AHS precautions yearly. 

There are 2 strands of AHS, Dunkop (thin head) and Dikkop (Thick head).
The symptoms for Dunkop are:
-very high fever (up to 41 degrees).
-difficulty in breathing, with mouth open and head hanging down.
-frothy discharge may pour from the nose.
-sudden onset of death.
-very high death rate (90%).

The symptoms for Dikkop aer:
-fever, followed by swelling of the head and eyes.
in severe cases, the entire head swells (dikkop).
-loss of ability to swallow and possible colic symptoms may occur.
-terminal signs include bleeding (of pinpoint size) in the membranes of the mouth and eyes.
-Slower onset of death, occurring 4 to 8 days after the fever has started.
-Lower death rate (50%).

Generally Dunkop is the most feared (for obvious reasons) and it's the one that basically kills overnight (you might go to bed with a healthy horse and wake up with a dead one. Symptoms appear very suddenly and death follows soon after). Though of course there ARE survivors. 

Horses that have previously been infected and survived are NOT carriers. As soon as the horse has fully recovered from the virus it can not assist in the spreading of AHS. Only horses that are sick can help spread it (if a midge bites them and then bites another horse).

In SA we take precautions like burning tabard candles, spraying fly stuff every couple of hours, bringing horses into the stables early and closing the stables up at night, etc. 

It's a very ugly disease and despite speculations that the vaccine isn't efficient, people that follow the vaccination routine still have less horses getting sick annually . The problem with the vaccine is that it comes in 2 "rounds", each last 3 weeks and during the time that the horse is vaccinated it cannot be worked and it shouldn't break a sweat as the vaccine may cause heart damage if the horse has a high heart rate while vaccinated

But like I said, it's very ugly - vaccinate if it's available to you, atleast it lessens you chances






Click to expand...

OMG that picture....poor horse..Does this horse have the dikkop form??? Thank you for your informative post.....what an awful and scary disease..... xx


----------



## Cuffey (29 April 2012)

Article by FEI Vet Tim Watson written before Schmallenberg virus arrived in uK

http://www.equinevetclinic.co.uk/Documents/AfricanHorseSickness.pdf

Quote
''African Horse Sickness is a specified or notifiable disease and its suspicion in horses will trigger, through Defra, a series of testing and control measures. Diagnosis is established by testing of blood samples from affected horses of disease.
Subsequent measures are laid down by the European law (EU Council Directive 92/35/EEC) and these require the slaughter of all affected and in contact horses. While there is provision for financial compensation in respect of the EU-wide slaughter policy, this has already been set by the UK Government at £1 per animal regardless of its actual value. It is presently unclear what stance equestrian insurers might take in respect of any compulsory slaughter. The EU Directive also provides for the setting up of a protection zone of least 100 km radius around infected premises. This, together with a surveillance zone of at least a further 50 km, would have to remain in force for at least 12 months.''

EU Council Directive 92/35/EEC
http://europa.eu/legislation_summaries/food_safety/animal_health/l12019_en.htm

Quote
''Where an outbreak of African horse sickness is confirmed, the veterinarian must have all infected equidae slaughtered and the carcases of the animals disposed of'


----------



## Ancient Hacker (29 April 2012)

I live in an area which is a "hotspot" for AHS. My horses always get their shots in early spring (first round plus booster) but I am also very aware that the vaccine is no longer 100% effective. There are varying opinions as to whether horses may be worked after their shots - the older wisdom is to give them 6 weeks rest, after their first shots, and I still do this as a precaution.

Once we have the first spring rains and warmish weather I guard against midges by using a lot of natural insect repellent (eucalyptus, citronella, lavender) but most importantly I bring the horses into their stables well before the midges descend in the later afternoon. As Q of C notes, Tabard also helps.

Like everyone else, I live in dread of the disease and wish that the authorities here would make the effort to do more research and update the vaccine that's available. Unfortunately our government generally regard horses as some sort of luxury for the elite, which is a tragic misconception.


----------



## bracken99 (29 April 2012)

is this recent?


----------



## QueenOfCadence (29 April 2012)

Ebenezer_Scrooge said:



			OMG that picture....poor horse..Does this horse have the dikkop form??? Thank you for your informative post.....what an awful and scary disease..... xx
		
Click to expand...

Yes this is dikkop, as you can see the horse's head is literally "thick". This is the less feared of the two strains as this one's mortality rate is only 50%


----------



## QueenOfCadence (29 April 2012)

Cuffey said:



			Quote
''Where an outbreak of African horse sickness is confirmed, the veterinarian must have all infected equidae slaughtered and the carcases of the animals disposed of'
		
Click to expand...

Gosh that's horrible... So basically if you (Europe and the UK) had to have an outbreak, all the horse's that get sick would just be put down? Here in SA generally the horse's get fought for, if they have the very fatal strain the horse will most likely be dead before a diagnosis can be made (so horse usually isn't put down) but if it has dikkop (which only has a 50% mortality rate) everyone sort of bands together to help it pull through. I've heard of horse's with dikkop receiving free medical procedures (if the owner can't afford it, the vet may be kind enough to carry the cost him/herself) and the whole horsey community sort of grabs in to help. It's actually very unusual that the FEI has seen it has some horribly contagious disease, putting the horse down wont help - the midges usually get the disease from cattle/zebra, so that's the starting point


----------



## QueenOfCadence (29 April 2012)

bracken99 said:



			is this recent?
		
Click to expand...

AHS? No it's always been around... It's the main reason why you don't see too many South African riders on the international circuit - it takes us about 6 months to get a horse from SA to another country (quarantine rules are VERY strict)


----------



## QueenOfCadence (29 April 2012)

Also this is what is meant by "frothy discharge" in the symptoms I mentioned earlier:







So don't fly into a panic if your horse has a runny snozz - normal horsey sick doesn't look like AHS sick


----------



## Aru (29 April 2012)

QueenOfCadence said:



			Gosh that's horrible... So basically if you (Europe and the UK) had to have an outbreak, all the horse's that get sick would just be put down? Here in SA generally the horse's get fought for, if they have the very fatal strain the horse will most likely be dead before a diagnosis can be made (so horse usually isn't put down) but if it has dikkop (which only has a 50% mortality rate) everyone sort of bands together to help it pull through. I've heard of horse's with dikkop receiving free medical procedures (if the owner can't afford it, the vet may be kind enough to carry the cost him/herself) and the whole horsey community sort of grabs in to help. It's actually very unusual that the FEI has seen it has some horribly contagious disease, putting the horse down wont help - the midges usually get the disease from cattle/zebra, so that's the starting point
		
Click to expand...

At the minute controlling the disease would be by culling...PTS all that are affected in order to stop the disease being able to get a foothold.The same as Foot and mouth was contained  

Its scheduled and notifiable as a disease so the department of agriculture here or the uk's DEFRA would be in charge of control. 
Wether that would be the actual course they would take is hard to know...as I mentioned above it will come down to the national economics and the value of the national herd..and how far the department are willing to go to save exportation and trade....In Ireland horses are a big industry and have a lot of money behind the industry so it would likely be worth trying to save,making so controls more likely.....I ament from the UK so I cant comment on there.

If AHS comes here it would not necessarily be like in SA where its endemic though.There is no immunity in the european horses at all to AHS. It would wipe out thousands if it got hold....

If it was caught early and all those initial horses were PTS it could save thousands of horse in the short term and thousands more in the long term if the disease was stopped. 
Bleak but true.


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (29 April 2012)

QueenOfCadence said:



			Also this is what is meant by "frothy discharge" in the symptoms I mentioned earlier:







So don't fly into a panic if your horse has a runny snozz - normal horsey sick doesn't look like AHS sick
		
Click to expand...

 have never seen anything like that...


----------



## Cuffey (30 April 2012)

Ebenezer_Scrooge said:



 have never seen anything like that...
		
Click to expand...

Please god, we never do see it in UK.

The EU are capable of rolling out a new 'killed' vaccine very quickly should it arrive in the EU

WHY can they not do it for South Africa NOW?


----------



## QueenOfCadence (30 April 2012)

Cuffey said:



			Please god, we never do see it in UK.

The EU are capable of rolling out a new 'killed' vaccine very quickly should it arrive in the EU

WHY can they not do it for South Africa NOW?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what you mean, but we do have vaccines here in SA. The problem is that AHS is like HIV/Aids, it's a virus which means it's constantly changing, as soon as we find a vaccine that creates 100% immunity - it changes and the vaccine is no longer efficient. As for the horses not being put down here, the argument is that if we had to put down the horse's to try and stop the virus, we'd have to cull ALL of our Zebras, run tests on ALL of the cattle and cull the cattle that are carrying the virus as well (of course donkeys and mules would have to undergo the same procedure). It's been around in SA since the anglo-boere war (which is when it's effect on horses was first noted), it hasn't yet spread anywhere else - so I honestly doubt it will. The midges that carry it thrive in a warm, tropical environment - and EU and the UK are the exact opposite of that


----------



## Cuffey (30 April 2012)

QueenOfCadence said:



			Not sure what you mean, but we do have vaccines here in SA. The problem is that AHS is like HIV/Aids, it's a virus which means it's constantly changing, as soon as we find a vaccine that creates 100% immunity - it changes and the vaccine is no longer efficient.
		
Click to expand...


The owner of Ditsem has posted that he was vaccinated and well cared for but still got very sick  https://www.facebook.com/groups/fightAHS/

Your vaccines are very old and as you say no longer reliable

Notes taken from Warmwell http://www.warmwell.com/ahs.html

No vaccine for AHS is currently licensed in the EU. Use of a modified live vaccine for AHS (such as the one being produced by Onderstepoort Biological Products Ltd in South Africa) carries a risk of vaccine virus reversion to wild type. This means that the virus used in the vaccine could potentially undergo changes whereby it could actually infect vectors, and subsequently susceptible equidae. Currently the vaccine will not be considered for use in the UK other than in an emergency situation

A new type of vaccine is available

A recombinant canarypox virus vectored (ALVAC ®) vaccine for protective immunization of equids against African horse sickness virus (AHSV) infection is discussed in "Protective immunization of horses with a recombinant canarypox virus vectored vaccine co-expressing genes encoding the outer capsid proteins of African horse sickness virus" by Alan Guthrie et al. http://137.215.9.22/bitstream/handle/2263/13909/Guthrie_Protective(2009).pdf?sequence=1

This has been tested in SA but has not been developed--WHY?


----------



## QueenOfCadence (30 April 2012)

Cuffey said:



			This has been tested in SA but has not been developed--WHY?
		
Click to expand...

Money mainly. Nobody can afford to have it developed and the government doesn't even maintain our roads/schools/hospitals, there is no way in hell they'd consider sponsoring the development. AHS is unfortunate here in SA, needless to say if precautions are taken your chances are MUCH slimmer, for instance we've NEVER had a case at our yard (which has been going for 20/30 years) - horse's that live out are unfortunately the common victims.

I hope it doesn't pass over to the UK or Europe, it would be unfortunate


----------



## Cuffey (2 May 2012)

Could Facebook users please support Global African Horse Sickness Awareness Day by changing your Profile to Ride in Red

http://www.facebook.com/events/132860840170971/


----------



## Cuffey (8 May 2012)

Interesting video prepared by student Nicky Manning detailing, how the disease is carried by midges, the different symptoms of AHS and the basics of how it would be dealt with in the UK

It also mentions that the EU was to stockpile doses of the live vaccine ''just in case''

That does not seem to have ever happened

We need the modern vaccine to be developed sooner rather than later

African Horse Sickness--What if it reached the UK?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VR1QNhwOe4&feature=share


----------

